# Prescriptives



## SparklingWaves (Jan 4, 2008)

delete


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Prescriptives Colorscope Eye colors (shadows)*

delete]


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 13, 2009)

delete


----------



## red (May 2, 2009)

Prescriptives Colorscope PLUM NOIR (limited edition, past collection) -- a drop dead color!


----------

